# Excel Dateien im Browser öffnen



## unico (8. April 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich habe eine Problem:
Ich möchte aus eine Excel-Datei im Browser(IE) öffnen. Es soll eine Site geben, die Links in einem Frame eine Navigationsleiste anzeigt und dann im rechten Frame eine Excel-Datei öffnen. Mein erster Ansatz war das ganze in HTML zu machen. Nur bekomme ich es nicht hin das die Datei wirklich im Browser geöffnet wird. Ich habe schon über google gesucht aber für mich nichts brauchbares gefunden. Es sagen zwar viele das es ganz einfach geht durch einen einfachen Link, bei mir will er die Datei dann aber immer downloaden.
Könnt ihr mir da weiterhelfen? 
Es muss auch nicht zwingend in HTML sein, dies war eben nur mein erster Ansatz.

MFG


----------



## Maik (8. April 2008)

Hi,

hast du es schon mit dem object-Element in Verbindung mit dem MIME-Type application/msexcel versucht?


----------



## unico (8. April 2008)

Habs gerade mal ausprobiert, aber es hat nicht funktioniert.
Ich habe den Beispielcode dort abgewandelt, er sieht nun so aus:

<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01//EN"
       "http://www.w3.org/TR/html4/strict.dtd">
<html>
<head>
<title>Datendateien als Objekt einbinden</title>
</head>
<body>

<h1>Excel oeffnen</h1>

<p>
  <object data="test.xls" type="application/msexcel" width="200" height="200">

    Ihr Browser kann das Objekt leider nicht anzeigen!
  </object>
</p>

</body>
</html>


die "test.xls" liegt im gleichen Verzeichnis


----------

